# THe latest project almost finished...



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

Here is my latest project. Fired it up yesterday. Runs like a champ. Rev's fast and strong and just have to take care of some minor things and start the fine tuning. BTW, it is in a '90 Jetta Coupe. 
Some reason the pics would not work when posted as an image or as a URL, so I had to rename them and move the files to another folder.








The SDS coil pack mounted in place of the wsher bottle








Notice the blue hose at the center bottom of the picture, this is the "blow off valve hose - recirculated to the turbo inlet.








The T3/T40E








Aluminum radiator pipe & FAL fan








A more detailed shot of the lower hose as well








Another perspective








Intercooler shot (will get big bumper - or an RS front - to increase air flow)








Throttle body and cable bracket








A shot down the rail side








Dirt & grime will go away when we paint the car and bay.








Turbo and wastegate shot - have to make the dump tube for the wastegate








And another shot








16V plug wires and heat braid








Simple bracket to hold the MAP sensor








I will be installing the 500cc injectors this week and tuning it with the wideband O2. I also will be installing an oil cooler to keep the oil temps down. As soon as it is tuned well, I will get it on the dyn and see what we can get out of it. It might get a boost controller as well, to get the most out of it.


_Modified by rhussjr at 10:17 AM 6-13-2004_


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: THe latest project almost finished... (rhussjr)*

pic's dont work


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: THe latest project almost finished... (PITGUY)*

working on that right now, something wrong with the Vortex, as the link works.


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: THe latest project almost finished... (rhussjr)*

you have to clean the oil by the air filter











_Modified by PITGUY at 7:35 PM 6-12-2004_


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: THe latest project almost finished... (PITGUY)*

Motor will most likely be coming back out, as the car will be getting new paint shortly. Oil is actually dirty wax.


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: THe latest project almost finished... (rhussjr)*

super clean installation as expected http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif give us some info on the turbo.


----------



## draculia (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: THe latest project almost finished... (TURBOPHIL)*

very nice clean work







should be fun


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: THe latest project almost finished... (draculia)*

Rodney owns.


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: THe latest project almost finished... (TURBOPHIL)*

That is a thing of beauty....................(wipes tear from eye) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tkic (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: THe latest project almost finished... (rhussjr)*

what type of metal did you use for the coolant tubing? looks really sweet, great work!


----------



## draculia (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: THe latest project almost finished... (tkic)*

that looks like aluminum to me


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: THe latest project almost finished... (draculia)*

Yup, that's definitely aluminum.
Nice project man!! What are the specs on the turbo?


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: THe latest project almost finished... (Agtronic)*

The engine started out as a very low mileage 1.8T (170hp unit) from a Jetta. It has the following:
PWR intercooler with 2.5" inlet and outlets
Stainless steel intercooler piping
993 divertor valve
T3/T4OE in a 50 trim & 3" inlet with a Stage 2 exhaust wheel and a .63 A/R
Turbonetics wastegate
SDS EM-4F with coils and custom wires
500cc injectors
2.5" downpipe and exhaust
Custom aluminum radiator pipes
FAL fan assembly
Kennedy / ACT clutch


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: THe latest project almost finished... (rhussjr)*

Great looking project. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

looks great Rodney..


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: (yellowslc)*

indeed very nice


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: (8716vrocco)*

I like the rad hoses!!!







Also nice install going on!!


----------



## Knockwurst (Jul 10, 2001)

*Re: THe latest project almost finished... (rhussjr)*

Looks great . . . but let’s see a photo of the hood


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: THe latest project almost finished... (rhussjr)*

This is the trigger mount that I made for the SDS. Nice that is is finally running.


----------



## Deuce34 (Sep 16, 2003)

i'm getting this swap done right now, nice to see some of the things u'r doing. mine will be like yours minus the big snail


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (Deuce34)*

Where did you get the material for the BOV re-circulation and the oil lines? Just looking for alternatives of what I have now.


----------



## Chris Barnes (Feb 13, 2001)

*Re: (veedub11)*

Looks really nice Rodney















I wanna wanna wanna








cheers,
Chris


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (veedub11)*

Burns Stainless


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (rhussjr)*

not bad man looks good. what color you going with? defently need a new bumper


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (turbojeta3)*

Most likely Tornado Red again, whatever the customer wants.


----------



## Mrveedubuk (Mar 10, 2003)

great install, like the pipes


----------



## J Dubya (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (Mrveedubuk)*

Bet that things a beast! Very nice!


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: (J Dubya)*

Very Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ALpHaMoNk_VW (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: (zornig)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif very nice indeed


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (ALpHaMoNk_VW)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: THe latest project almost finished... (rhussjr)*

Next week, the Jetta gets an 02J with an LSD and Stage IV clutch. The car is roasting the hell out of the tires going into second gear and it isn't long before it wipes it out. Once the trans is in and I get it tuned competely, off to the dyno it goes for fine tuning.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: THe latest project almost finished... (rhussjr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rhussjr* »_Next week, the Jetta gets an 02J with an LSD and Stage IV clutch. The car is roasting the hell out of the tires going into second gear and it isn't long before it wipes it out. Once the trans is in and I get it tuned competely, off to the dyno it goes for fine tuning.

Is it a lot of work to put in an O2J? I'm considering this for my MK3 2.0T ... What axles will you use?


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: THe latest project almost finished... (Agtronic)*

its coming right along!!!
one of the best things to me on this jetta are the really rare wheels....rodney can we get a pic for the peanut gallery?


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: THe latest project almost finished... (Agtronic)*

Not a problem, as it bolts right in just like the 02A (same setup). Using the basic 02A cable box and pieces and the stock 100mm axles that are in the Jetta for the time being or until a set of DSS units are needed. Install into your Mk3 is straight forward, as the clutch master cylinder is a direct bolt on and all the necessary holes are there to work off of.
Yes, Dave brought up a good point, I will get a pic of the wheels and post them. They are ultra rare for the US as far as I know.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: THe latest project almost finished... (rhussjr)*

Strip these down and polishe them up and the car will be wicked.


















_Modified by rhussjr at 1:23 PM 6-25-2004_


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: THe latest project almost finished... (rhussjr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rhussjr* »_Strip these down and polishe them up and the car will be wicked.

















_Modified by rhussjr at 1:23 PM 6-25-2004_


----------



## ASU-Devin (Apr 21, 2004)

this car kicks ass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Those wheels look sick in person, could use some polishing though.


----------



## G60RRADO (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: THe latest project almost finished... (rhussjr)*

very nice install... 
just one question (to anyone really) about the sds install. i see that your air temp (AT) sensor is on the intake mani right after the tb. i have mine on the plenum too, but am concerned about heat soak. it looks like you have a plastic base made up for the sensor. as the one in our kits come metal base iirc. and i believe the manual says to install it in the ic piping before the tb. how do you think it will affect tuning/how the car runs...


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: THe latest project almost finished... (G60RRADO)*

The sensor is in stock location, even if it was in a pipe, it will still get heat soak from the charge air and engine bay temps. The sensor will be measure the actual tempurate passing by it rather than that of the environment itself. 


_Modified by rhussjr at 3:10 AM 6-29-2004_


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*The latest project almost finished...*

Well, last night, the 02J swap began and the trans is in, just have to get another started bolt and finish bolting up the axles and such. I should have it finished this evening.


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: The latest project almost finished... (rhussjr)*

I tried the Bosch air temp sensor in 3 different manifolds,8V 2.0,16V manny,and VR6 manny,and YES they all heat soak and are slow to react to changes in air temp,the manifold acts as a heat soak,and your air temp readings will not react as quickly as it does if it is placed in the IC tube right before the TB........trust me,I WANTED to use the stock locations,but the readings were so different from manifold to IC pipe,so I ended up welding bungs for all the sensors in the IC tubing......it is incrediblle to watch how quickly the charge air cools down once the car is moving..........................one thing to note....if you do get false "high air temp"readings,your SDS has air temp correction and will assume the air temp is REALLY that hot (when it is the manifold) and will dangerously lean out the air/fuel mixture and you know what happens when that happens!







On a NA 16V with SDS,we had to make a cold air intake,because underhood temps would get hot and lean out the car so much it was impossible to get a consistent tune,after the cold air intake was in,it was great........Speed Density System relies a LOT on air temp as a input..........


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: The latest project almost finished... (rhussjr)*

wow! I didn't know the 02j was that easy. I think you mentined using a cable clutch instead of hydro right?
what parts are you using for the 02j.
Thanks,
Jason


----------



## brownhornet (Jun 16, 2003)

What wheels are these?
Nice car Rodney
steve


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: THe latest project almost finished... (rhussjr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rhussjr* »_Not a problem, as it bolts right in just like the 02A (same setup). Using the basic 02A cable box and pieces and the stock 100mm axles that are in the Jetta for the time being or until a set of DSS units are needed. Install into your Mk3 is straight forward, as the clutch master cylinder is a direct bolt on and all the necessary holes are there to work off of.

Thanks a lot for the tip man! I thought there was more to it than that. I was mostly concerned about the tranny/engin mounts. I will look more into this now! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## j-dub (Oct 22, 2000)

*Re: The latest project almost finished... (rhussjr)*

This is a great project. Glad to see it coming along so well. 
Looking forward to seeing it on the road soon. 


_Modified by j-dub at 3:42 PM 6-29-2004_


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: The latest project almost finished... (j-dub)*

Trans is in and it is now just a matter of adjusting the shifter cables for smooth operation.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: The latest project almost finished... (rhussjr)*

The wheels are made by a company by http://www.atiwe-rdi.com


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: The latest project almost finished... (rhussjr)*

Just when I thought it was about finished... it is time to freshed up the axles upgrade the front and rear brakes.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: The latest project almost finished... (rhussjr)*

Updates Rodney! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

